# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Readon TV Movie Radio Player 6.0.0.0 Portable

## barbosso

Readon TV Movie Radio Player 6.0.0.0 Portable 

Описание: Readon TV Movie Radio Player представляет собой программу, с помощью которой Вы сможете просматривать тысячи различных каналов Интернет-телевидения и Интернет-радио. Понравившиеся музыкальные композиции можно сохранить в формате mp3.

Программа имеет удобный интерфейс: все каналы разбиты по странам (есть несколько десятков на русском языке) и категориям (есть каналы для взрослых). Readon TV Movie Radio Player - это действительно лучший программный продукт в своей области. 
Особенности Readon TV Movie Radio Player: 
• тысячи теле- и радио-каналов со всего мира; 
• просмотр новейших фильмов (даже тех, которые только идут в кинотеатрах); 
• большое разнообразие жанров, включая фильмы, комедии, новости, общее телевидение, дети, музыка, поп, джаз, классика т.п.; 
• имеется масса взрослых каналов и видео по требованию; 
• запись онлайн музыки в MP3 аудиофайлы; 
• есть функция защиты паролем просмотра каналов для взрослых; 
• бесплатное использование; 
• автовыключение.
Год выпуска: 2009 
Жанр: Интернет-плеер, Интернет-телевидение 
Разработчик: Readon 
Язык интерфейса: Английский 
Платформа: Windows 2000,XP,Vista,7 
Системные требования: минимальные
http://depositfiles.com/files/06zh81dhs

----------

